# CALTRATE WHICH ONE



## kclampkins (Jan 1, 2002)

I WENT TO THE STORE AND SAW ABOUT THREE OUR FOUR DIFFERENT TYPES WHICH ONE IS THE BEST FOR IBS D AND HOW MANY AND WHEN SHOULD I TAKE THE PILLS.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have found the one in the purple bottle with the added minerals works better for me. It contains 40 mg of magnesium and because I must take 3 a day to keep control of the diarrhea this helps keep me from becoming constipated. Magnesium in a larger amount could give you more diarrhea. The pink bottle has only calcium carbonate and vitamin d. This should be a good place to start and if you find yourself getting constipated then maybe switching to the other would be something to try. It is a matter of working out what is best for you. You need to spread out the dose throughout the day and if you have the worst problem in the morning you may want to take the last does at bedtime with a snack so the time between doses is not so long and this could help you in the morning. What helps is keeping the calcium going through the system soaking up excess bile and water to give a mor solid BM and for me about 5 hours between doses works about the best. So if you were to eat dinner at 6 and did not take another one until breakfast at say 8 that is 12 hours and I think it is used up by that time. Does this make sense.Linda


----------

